# 2 weeks away



## Breakingpoint (Jan 21, 2013)

So my divorce is final January 14th and it only took 6 months. I have found a new house to buy (leaving her the current house) Shes leaving me all the cars, travel trailer and all the taxes from last year.

The one thing i'm concerned about is the child support. We will have 50/50 custody where we each have the kids two weeks out of the month. I'm paying the majority of the child care. I make about 3x's more than her a year. 

I can see a big change in her attitude lately...little smart a** comments here and there, battling me on when she will be taking over the house expenses, making it seem like it's all my fault for breaking up the family because I couldn't get over her mistakes. I'm just so ready to get out of there.

another part of me is so sad thinking about my two boys and not seeing them everyday. Since the divorce process started I have gotten closer to them than ever since she is never around. I'm afraid of the impact it will have on them. 

Any advice on how to get through the first year of divorce?


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

How did you get through life before divorce and marriage? Seems to me you will do the same but only with children who will always love you. You're lucky. Very lucky. 

I'm green with envy. I wish I was two weeks away from divorce.


----------



## Breakingpoint (Jan 21, 2013)

I worked, all the time...lol.

I'm just afraid of the day when they ask why i'm packing my stuff and moving. To this day they really have no idea whats about to happen. They are 3 and 5.

On the plus side the house i'm getting has a bigger bedroom for them and a huge yard. None of which they had before.


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

Don't worry about tomorrow, there's enough to worry about today.

They are babies. Tell them the truth, mommy and daddy are no longer married, but we love you. You did nothing wrong, and neither of us will ever leave you. 

Answer all questions as best you can, honestly without tearing down your spouse.

That's what I would do.


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

And understand you are blessed. You have two wonderful children to show for your marriage.

I married a woman who couldn't give me my own children. I knew the risks. 11 years later it's over. Now she has another divorce, but she still has her kids from precious marriages. I have my freedom.

Not crying poor me, I'm a victim. I'm just saying. You have something to show for your that's far greater than yourself, your marriage, and your divorce.


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

You will get through it my friend. It was a hard day to tell my 3 year old about what was happening. She is 5 and does not remember it at all. Be strong, even when you feel weak. Show them that you love them and that their mom loves them. Never talk down about the mom to them. Stay strong and focused on bettering you and being the best dad you can. the rest will fall in line. Cheers.


----------

